# TEIN basics or SS?



## manny183 (Aug 21, 2003)

im trying to do my suspension the right way the second time around. iave been looking at the TEIN basics and SS. ive read up on it i am pretty impressed by it. but has anyone actually had any experience with these suspension kits? are they worth the cash? how good a ride can it be?


----------



## AZ_TURBOSE (Oct 22, 2002)

The TEIN basics are great for a all-a-round daily driver setup where damping adjustability is not a requirement. I have the SS kit and personally I dont change them all that much as far as damping. The SS kits are 16 way adjustable and the basics are not. If you want to save some coin go for the basics but if you do alot of hard driving spend some coin and get the SS kit. Either way they are a great setup for the B14 chassis. They are personally the best suspension setup that I have had in my vehicles.



manny183 said:


> im trying to do my suspension the right way the second time around. iave been looking at the TEIN basics and SS. ive read up on it i am pretty impressed by it. but has anyone actually had any experience with these suspension kits? are they worth the cash? how good a ride can it be?


----------



## Xterra4444 (Jul 3, 2004)

I am not a big fan of the teins period. One of my buddies had some tein springs on his civic SI, and they were almost as soft as stock springs, plus, they are very expensive. If going with any coilovers, i would personally go with omni power cc's, they are very well made and very well performing. thats my vote...


----------



## BlendNo27 (May 4, 2004)

never heard of omni power??? Anyway, the tein coilovers are full coilovers, not sleeves. My setup: Tein SS, Tein camber plate (JN15-VZR1 Japan only will work), Motivational rear mounts (not coilover type) and ebay special tower bars. 

The teins ss are a little more but the ability to tweak the dampening makes it worth it IMHO. I like the ride, had gc's, kyb, sprint springs b4 and are nothing compared to my current setup. other options are the B+G and Jics, they are however more pricier.


----------



## Flying Vv (Apr 10, 2003)

a friend of mine has the same set up on his 96 Si. and then i got another buddy with Tein Basics on his 03 Si. i consider both suspensions to be tight and well made. we're talking about coil overs here. not the Stech Springs.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

You cant go wrong with either one. Both ride very good on the B14's.
And you cannot compare a set of lowering springs to a tuned coilover package by a long shot.


----------

